# DIY: Shrimp Tank divider



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I bought some blue dream shrimps at the fish auction. With one 15g tank, I can't keep Red Rili and Blue dream together.

Here is my simple Tank divider setup to allow me to keep two types of shrimps with only 1 tank.

Total cost $3 for me, maybe $0 for you if you already have a glass jar.

In theory I can put a small sponge filter inside the glass jar. I decided not to do it for now. I just put more moss in the jar to keep the water quality good.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So the jar has zero circulation right now? I'd put in a sponge filter for circulation if not for bio-filtration. Good idea about the jar though.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> So the jar has zero circulation right now? I'd put in a sponge filter for circulation if not for bio-filtration. Good idea about the jar though.


No circulation. The shrimps seems to be happy. I only have 3 Red rili in there. 1 berried female and 2 males. I will change some water every few days.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If it has no circulation why do you even need it in the tank? For the heat? Why not just keep them in a jar?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> If it has no circulation why do you even need it in the tank? For the heat? Why not just keep them in a jar?


 I've found that cherry shrimp do fine at room temperature, so unless the room is cold there probably is no other reason to put it in the tank. Maybe rili are different?


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Could be a possible space issue?


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Jousters said:


> Could be a possible space issue?


no where to put another tank. Also, I don't want another lamp and heater.


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Where did you get the big jar from? Big pickle jar?


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

catgoldfish said:


> Where did you get the big jar from? Big pickle jar?


Looks like some sort of vase.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

catgoldfish said:


> Where did you get the big jar from? Big pickle jar?


I bought it used for $3.00. It had a fermented smell. I cleaned it up.


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

waynet said:


> I bought it used for $3.00. It had a fermented smell. I cleaned it up.


Like this idea. Was looking at using dividers for my tank but the shrimplets would go right through.


----------

